# Fishing King Tides



## TravisE (Jan 19, 2021)

Anybody notice any differences in fishing a king tide vs a regular high tide ? Is the bite any better ?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

More water moving means the tide induced bite turns on faster after the swing, and lasts longer. Some places may be better than usual, some may become unfishable or unreachable.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Alot of times it really murks things up depending on where you are. I have fished spots in a king tide that was just like mud soup that is usually not and not caught anything before.


----------



## TravisE (Jan 19, 2021)

Ah yes makes sense with the larger volume of water moving in / out at a greater rate. Definitely will change things up depending on where you are fishing.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I love big tides when fishing tarpon in rivers (the more water - the more food is coming...) but there are lots of other situations when that hill tide, or big tide, or king tide... hurts you. If you're concentrating on fishing the flats your window (when the tide is rising or falling and the fish come up onto the skinny water areas on a riser - or follow the tide out on the falling tide... ) is much, much shorter and it seems it's over just as things get good... Then on a rising big tide very quickly you can actually hear the fish way back up in the bushes where you just can't reach them at all - so it does take some adjusting to get where the fishing is still good.

One of the tricks I use is when the tide is just too much along the coast (one way or the other...) is try to figure out where it would still be good -maybe a mile or two back inside (or, if you're way up inside running back out to the coast to catch the right conditions... One thing is certain, win lose or draw... moving water provides feeding opportunities for fish. Sometimes I hit it right and go home that day thinking I"m something special --- other days I don't get it right and go home talking to myself...


----------

